# End of Year Report Card: Marc Jackson



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

_With the season over, it's time to evaluate the people who make up our favorite franchise. Over the next 42 days, we'll grade the players (who played), the coach, and the GM. Each person will get three days where we'll vote, and discuss anything about this players season, whether good or bad. Next up is the Philadelphia native, and the other player acquired from last year's Big Dog trade.. *Marc Jackson*._










*Marc Jackson #25
Games Played for the 76ers (includes playoffs):* 86 games.
*Regular Season Averages:* 12 PPG, 5 RPG, 1 APG in 24.4 MPG.
*Playoff Averages:* 3.4 PPG, 1.6 RPG in 13 MPG.

While definitely not the most athletically gifted person in the world, Jackson brought his share of positives and negatives to the team. What did you think about Jackson's performance? His weaknesses? His future with the team? Feel free to include any thoughts on Jackson in this thread.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I give him a C because of his work ethic. He provided the Sixers with a steady benchplayer down low. The only problem is he can't jump, rebound, defend, block shots, or really dunk. That's why he gets a C. If only he could jump. It's good to see him out there since he's from North Philly and is meaner than hell. He just isn't the type of player you want to play as much as we did, which is the Sixers problem with not having enough depth.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I gave Marc Jackson a C.

That's despite how badly he played in the postseason, Big Jack actually played a full season which seemed bleak after an injury plagued 2003-04 campaign. The strong suit of his game is the elbow jumper, he's a bad rebounder but some night's he's passable in that catagory. He can't play post defense, was probably our best big when it came to fronting the post, is a good communicator on both ends of the ball.. he's really the only one talking out there.

If only he would pass out of the post more, he'd save himself from getting blocked so often. I guess the positive part about him getting blocked is because of that he lead the team in offensive rebounds. Maybe another offseason from his foot injury he suffered in 2003-04 would help him get some more lift, but I'm doubting it.

Ideally he's the 8th man, but for the Sixers he was the sixth man. He played big in some games, especially when he was faced against Shaq. Another point of Marc Jackson's game that goes unnoticed, he does a great job of getting into the opposition's head... especially if they're young players, he can get them off their game just by talking constantly.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm giving Marc Jackson a *B*. He was asked to start the season and he tried his best even though he knew he wasn't the best center on the team and when he was asked to go on the bench again he did so without any complaints although he was playing well. He was our most consistant player off the bench and scored well, but his rebounding and defense sucks real bad so it lowers his grade a bit.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

Grade:C

Big Jack did give us some offense that I didn't expect from the bench. He does play with alot of emotion. He's nasty and doesn't mind being physical. Big knock on him is his defense and rebounding. He doesn' bring much of that to the table. Despite that, I think he was more of a help to us this year than a liability. He played a little too much in my opinion.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

IM sorry but he gets a D from me. I hate the way that man plays basketball and I always have all the way back to his Roman Catholic days. A man that massive shouldnt be as horrible a rebounder as he and it irks me and will continue to irk me while I watch the Sixers play or if I am driving down 611 and I see him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> IM sorry but he gets a D from me. I hate the way that man plays basketball and I always have all the way back to his Roman Catholic days. A man that massive shouldnt be as horrible a rebounder as he and it irks me and will continue to irk me while I watch the Sixers play or if I am driving down 611 and I see him.


 BEEZ if you had to pick your favorite out of Marc Jackson and John Salmons, which would it be? :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> BEEZ if you had to pick your favorite out of Marc Jackson and John Salmons, which would it be? :laugh:


 Id rather pee my pants if i had to choose. I loathe the way both play the game but at least Salmons plays hard even though hes not that good. It also doesnt help that one of the main reasons for not liking him is his Aunt's constant complaining of these guys just dont give him enough time. I said the Sixers have been through 4 coaches since hes been here dont you think him not getting any time is for a reason. I pick Salmons. ehh


----------

